# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Problem with DTS when using #Temp, temporary tables

## Avadhoot

I've created one stored procedure which uses #temp, temporary table.
When I schedule it to generated output in CSV file using DTS, it flags me an error
as ,
'Context: Error Calling GetColumnInfo. Your Provider dows not support all the interfaces/methods required by DTS'

Can anyone tell me why this error occurs? Or is it true that one cannot use Temporary tables in generating output in CSV or text file using DTS ?
 I am using MS-SQL Server 2000

----------


## skhanal

Use global temporary table

----------

